# Confessions of a Propaholic



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I can certainly agree with this to a point. Over the years I have been striving to find a level of surprise that leaves a lasting memory but hopefully no scarring. After having literally made a girl pee her pants I started to go another route(even though what I did was never gruesome or that scary). Now I try to do little things to surprise and startle. Like a monster in a box or a moving prop or well timed sound effect. With each prop I build I try to make it a little whimsical and not too realistic. Propaholic might be a phrase that could explain my relationship with Halloween. I think there is great satisfaction in seeing your creation come to life. Especially when it is just a pile of materials that come together to make lasting impressions on neighbors and friends.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, if you would call someone who builds a workshop in her basement specifically to build props a propoholic than I guess you can count me in....


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Propaholic......now I don't know about that.....just because I make several trips to the transfer station each week just to rummage through the equipment dumpster to see what I can find for electric motors, sensors, drive chains and trains, gears ect. just to use to make props for Halloween, so I don't think I'm a propaholic (he says in utter denial).


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Im more of a propaholic wanna be I mean I have made a few things, well my husband really makes the hard stuff I just come in with the detail work, but I digress...anyhoo, I would love to have a shop like Terra's and be able to stay home and work on props all day. Unfortunately a littel thing called mortgage and kids and food keep me working most of the time. So I totally get that feeling you had as a kid and how it got you started, I think we can all relate to that. Propaholic....ummmm...probably not, Propaholic wannabe....yes, Terra stalker and admirer...umm guilty, Would I steal Dr. Terroreyes pumpkin guy if I lived near by...ummmm guilty again, oh and Terra if I lived near you I would be stealing most of your props too. I mean dont get upset...think of it as a form of flattery*


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Well...... let me say I really tried to hold off last year till the last minute on doing any new builds....... and well..... so the neighbor's kids became concerned that I was ill.... and had made their parent come over to see what was up... [Alikely story] And then... Then... Other neighbors started walking by my house for exercise.. yeah right.... and looking in my garage every day or so… and then they started stopping by to talk to my Jayne, and also asking if I was OK "They hadn't seen me working on anything new yet and it was already September" 
So I was push in to it... PUSHED I tell you Pushed!!! LOLOLololOOLollololOLol (gasP!!) LOlolOloLo!!
OK I am too.... I am Propaholic too. };-')]

I even have a data base of "HOW TO" files I have saved in case a web page is gone one day when I need it.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

My name is slightlymad and I too am a propaholic. I surf the web daily looking for new ideas and inspiration. Recyclable items are brought to me threw out the year. I attend monthly meetings with fellow haunters to support my habit and further my prop knowledge. When shopping any and all items are considered fair game when it comes to hacking them into new props. When the season rolls around children come to me for costumes and ideas. I take vacation not to spend time with my family but to set up the display or to travel and be with others haunters. When in the garage people stop to look to see what is being built and try to figure out this years suprize or new addition. 
My name is slightlymad and I to am a propaholic and I seek no cure for my illness merely to feed and the sickness that drives me onward.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

*propaholic*



TNBrad said:


> Well...... let me say I really tried to hold off last year till the last minute on doing any new builds....... and well..... so the neighbor's kids became concerned that I was ill.... and had made their parent come over to see what was up... [Alikely story] And then... Then... Other neighbors started walking by my house for exercise.. yeah right.... and looking in my garage every day or so… and then they started stopping by to talk to my Jayne, and also asking if I was OK "They hadn't seen me working on anything new yet and it was already September"
> So I was push in to it... PUSHED I tell you Pushed!!! LOLOLololOOLollololOLol (gasP!!) LOlolOloLo!!
> OK I am too.... I am Propaholic too. };-')]
> 
> I even have a data base of "HOW TO" files I have saved in case a web page is gone one day when I need it.


You know, God invented Adobe PDF maker for a reason. I, too, have SOOOOOoooo many bookmarks in my Web browser and and Gigs of PDF how-tos, too. It's not addiction, I tell you, it's a....WAIT A SEC...did I just see a left over clearance item at Target...I could hack it and then...


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

slightlymad said:


> My name is slightlymad and I too am a propaholic. I surf the web daily looking for new ideas and inspiration. Recyclable items are brought to me threw out the year. I attend monthly meetings with fellow haunters to support my habit and further my prop knowledge. When shopping any and all items are considered fair game when it comes to hacking them into new props. When the season rolls around children come to me for costumes and ideas. I take vacation not to spend time with my family but to set up the display or to travel and be with others haunters. When in the garage people stop to look to see what is being built and try to figure out this years suprize or new addition.
> My name is slightlymad and I to am a propaholic and I seek no cure for my illness merely to feed and the sickness that drives me onward.


I had to laugh out loud! Truly!! I do the "vacations" too (a.k.a.: a scouting/scoping outing). I just "happen" upon so many things I could use for a prop. A sickness. LOL


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Definitely a Propaholic!
We were planting some tomatoes last week and hubby was grousing about how there were still Halloween things around. Well, yeah! In the garage and in the shed! While he was looking for the tiller attachment. 
So I didn't put *everything* in the storage unit, so what!?!
LOL
Hubby says I'm obsessed, like its a bad thing!


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Props stored all over the place garage, basement, barn, shed(built just for prop storage), bedroom, mothers house. Never mind the book marks, PDF's word docs. Its the 3 5" binders that always get me in trouble.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

My friends get angry whenever I say no I can't go out drinking with you, don't have the money for alcohol, because I have to use that money for Halloween Prop building. 

Last night at 10:30 I am out on the front porch, detailing away on my tombstone project. My hubby sticks his head out the door and says hey you coming to bed. I look at him and say, does it look like I am anywhere near finished.. he just shakes his head and goes off to bed.. No wonder my back has been hurting for 3 days, all the bending over this tombstone..

I can only imagine the credit card company lady looking over my statement each month:
ax, rags, saw, visqueen, coffin, fake blood, wine bottles, dremel tool attachments, chain, foam, duct tape, paint, glue, etc...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> I can only imagine the credit card company lady looking over my statement each month:
> ax, rags, saw, visqueen, coffin, fake blood, wine bottles, dremel tool attachments, chain, foam, duct tape, paint, glue, etc...


LOL! Hilarious.....


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I had already posted this on the 28th, but I will repost it here since this thread has been started, and this seems to be the appropriate place for it to rest:

Hi, my name is JW and I'm also a propaholic. It's been 3 months since my last build. I admit I am starting to have major withdrawals and it's getting harder to control it. I have started hiding schematics around my house, I tell my family I am visiting friends in the hospital when I am really thrift-shopping, I sneak up into the attic when no one is around and talk to my props. I have even gone so far as to sell some of my belongings so I could afford to buy stuff online when it was on sale. My family thinks I am out of control. I have seen the way they look at me when I take things out of the neighbors garbage. My god, I feel so guilty. But what can I do? WHAT CAN I DO????


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

My god said:


> Tell the spouse that you have to have a physical for work, then tell her the doctor told you it is life threatening if you don't continue to build props. Explain to her that it reduces your blood pressure and causes less stress, which = happy hubby.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah my neighbor and friends all know IF YOU GET SOMETHING NEW, I want the foam out of the box it came in, never mind, what was in the box... just the packing stuff. LOL
also I live in a major tourist area and there is an antic mall, shop, barn within every mile... if not "turn back.. your lost".
May I should start posting pictures of what I saw today? there are some really COOL THINGS. One place even has old horse drawn buggies and carts. well maybe I'll put a few up and see what happens.


----------



## Head Spook (Aug 25, 2005)

Okay guys, I'm supposed to be working right now. Instead I am LMAO over these posts. So here is mine:

Hello, my name is Head Spook, and I'm a propaholic and halloween junkie. No matter how much halloween stuff I accumulate, I can't help my craving for more. I need the high. I can't live without the rush I get when I see something at a thrift store or garage sale that will make a perfect addition to the haunt at some ridiculously low price. Has my addiction affected my relationships; absolutely. You either get on the train with me, or I'll throw you on the tracks.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello, My name is Liuoliveira , and I,m halloholic all year ....


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

*Boo hoo*....*sob*...I've even stolen my mother-in-laws furniture to make props..*sob*

Oh..the shame! The shame! (insert sly, somewhat insincere grin...)


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

slightlymad said:


> Props stored all over the place garage, basement, barn, shed(built just for prop storage), bedroom, mothers house. Never mind the book marks, PDF's word docs. Its the 3 5" binders that always get me in trouble.


Me too. I have them everywhere; binders and composition notebooks. I am constantly taking notes and making little drawings.



> Tell the spouse that you have to have a physical for work, then tell her the doctor told you it is life threatening if you don't continue to build props. Explain to her that it reduces your blood pressure and causes less stress, which = happy hubby.


Actually, I'm the happy wife. My husband is only happy when he can get that stupid Honda S2000 in the garage. It's my garage, dammit! He got the car, I got the garage. Didn't I? Unless he wants me to use his stupid car for a workbench. And don't think I won't do it. I will. Don't test me.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

*propaholic*



TheGothicPrincess said:


> My friends get angry whenever I say no I can't go out drinking with you, don't have the money for alcohol, because I have to use that money for Halloween Prop building.
> 
> Last night at 10:30 I am out on the front porch, detailing away on my tombstone project. My hubby sticks his head out the door and says hey you coming to bed. I look at him and say, does it look like I am anywhere near finished.. he just shakes his head and goes off to bed.. No wonder my back has been hurting for 3 days, all the bending over this tombstone..
> 
> ...


Ah, yes, the things we must pass on in life in order to maintain our "habit" going. Alas, our friends just don't understand. (I bet our significant others/spouses also had no idea what they were getting into.) Hey, I'm impressed that you knew how to use a Dremel. The BIG thrill and score for me is when I find Krylon RED or BLACK latex spray paint at a store...on hand...without special ordering...more than one of each. That makes feel giddy all over!

Bill


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Head Spook said:


> Okay guys, I'm supposed to be working right now. Instead I am LMAO over these posts. So here is mine:
> 
> Hello, my name is Head Spook, and I'm a propaholic and halloween junkie. No matter how much halloween stuff I accumulate, I can't help my craving for more. I need the high. I can't live without the rush I get when I see something at a thrift store or garage sale that will make a perfect addition to the haunt at some ridiculously low price. Has my addiction affected my relationships; absolutely. You either get on the train with me, or I'll throw you on the tracks.


Whhhoooooo- whoooo...all aboard!!

Have a great week! 
Bill


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

TNBrad said:


> Yeah my neighbor and friends all know IF YOU SOMETHING TNB want the foam out of the box it came in, never mind what was in the box... just the packing stuff. LOL
> also I live in a major tourist area and there is an antic mall, shop, ban within every mile... if not "turn back.. your lost".
> May I should start posting pictures of what I saw today there are some really COOL stuff one place even has old horse drawn buggies and carts well maybe I'll put a few up and see what happens.


Yeah, man, gimme BIG foam! The bigger the better. It's just a ***** to cut sometimes.

Bill


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

*propaholic*



Baron Samedi said:


> *Boo hoo*....*sob*...I've even stolen my mother-in-laws furniture to make props..*sob*
> 
> Oh..the shame! The shame! (insert sly, somewhat insincere grin...)


Okay mister, you bought 10 minutes in time out. 

I'm sure we've heard it all before. Sound familiar? "...And wash that paper mache off your hands first...and get the sawdust off your shoes before you walk in here...and put your saw away before I trip over it again...and why does our charge card have ANOTHER trip to Lowe's/Home Depot on it...and can STOP cutting holes in garbage cans...and will you please turn off the lights out there when you come to bed (I'm too tired and it's too late to wait up for you)...and why do you ALWAYS wait till the last minute to make this stuff...where did our Igloo ice chest disappear to...don't you think you have enough extension cords...Honey, who is "Haunt (fill in the blank) props.com; they Emailed another order shipment confirmation...did you see our electric bill for October...Honey, the neighborhood kids want to help put up the cemetery."

And now our frequent plight, "You threw out WHAT?? I was gonna use it for a prop this year! Awwwww. man, what am I gonna do now??" (Yup, I see you grinning at that line, you propaholic, you)

Happy Pre-Halloween!

Bill


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

JustWhisper said:


> Me too. I have them everywhere; binders and composition notebooks. I am constantly taking notes and making little drawings.
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm the happy wife. My husband is only happy when he can get that stupid Honda S2000 in the garage. It's my garage, dammit! He got the car, I got the garage. Didn't I? Unless he wants me to use his stupid car for a workbench. And don't think I won't do it. I will. Don't test me.


Yup, I'm starting my second, big, fat binder.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

JustWhisper said:


> I had already posted this on the 28th, but I will repost it here since this thread has been started, and this seems to be the appropriate place for it to rest:
> 
> Hi, my name is JW and I'm also a propaholic. It's been 3 months since my last build. I admit I am starting to have major withdrawals and it's getting harder to control it. I have started hiding schematics around my house, I tell my family I am visiting friends in the hospital when I am really thrift-shopping, I sneak up into the attic when no one is around and talk to my props. I have even gone so far as to sell some of my belongings so I could afford to buy stuff online when it was on sale. My family thinks I am out of control. I have seen the way they look at me when I take things out of the neighbors garbage. My god, I feel so guilty. But what can I do? WHAT CAN I DO????


Help out the haunt Creatures at Big Lagoon and tell them "but it's for charity" and that if you don't the park may have to close!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

> Help out the haunt Creatures at Big Lagoon and tell them "but it's for charity" and that if you don't the park may have to close!


There are so many things around here I would LOVE to help at, including Big lagoon and Stage Fright at PLT. But I never have enough time (because all haunters build right up till the 11th hour) to get my yard finished. My daughter works at Stage Fright each year. 
After Hurricane Ivan I was going to NOT do the haunted yard. So much debris around I was worried about the ToTs hurting themselves. Man! Did I ever hear it from the neighborhood kids and adults. I guess they needed something familiar and constant about then, with so much chaos. So I built it and they came. So my excuse from then on has been..."Honey, you remember that year I tried not to do this. And everyone got mad at me. I HAVE to do it...for the kids."


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

*propaholic*



IshWitch said:


> Definitely a Propaholic!
> We were planting some tomatoes last week and hubby was grousing about how there were still Halloween things around. Well, yeah! In the garage and in the shed! While he was looking for the tiller attachment.
> So I didn't put *everything* in the storage unit, so what!?!
> LOL
> Hubby says I'm obsessed, like its a bad thing!


You know, one swift blow from a shovel properly "applied directly to the head" would instill him with a sense of...um...well, okay, render him speechless and unconscious (thus making him easier to bury), and that would correct such blatant, untrue remarks. Tomato, schlamoto, just make him into fertilizer. But that would mean you would have to find another sucker, I mean spouse, to fill his shoes. And then you would have to train that guy all over again to be like the one you just turned into an earthworm buffet. Nah, I ain't worth the kill...at least not at this time. Just put down the shovel and back away. Let it go; we men have poor judgment in our statements some days...most days.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

11th hour?
Never heard of it!
 

Heck! I am usually late to make the eleventh hour! heheheh! 
Yeah, know whatcha mean. I would love to help out with a haunt hear, but that would take time away from my yard!
Shoot! I wish I had time to roam around and at least look at the other yards!
That's the difference between a propaholic and a hauntaholic, we can't leave our props!


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

JustWhisper said:


> There are so many things around here I would LOVE to help at, including Big lagoon and Stage Fright at PLT. But I never have enough time (because all haunters build right up till the 11th hour) to get my yard finished. My daughter works at Stage Fright each year.
> After Hurricane Ivan I was going to NOT do the haunted yard. So much debris around I was worried about the ToTs hurting themselves. Man! Did I ever hear it from the neighborhood kids and adults. I guess they needed something familiar and constant about then, with so much chaos. So I built it and they came. So my excuse from then on has been..."Honey, you remember that year I tried not to do this. And everyone got mad at me. I HAVE to do it...for the kids."


Great story. Little kids need something to rely upon; even if it's simple. Keep up the goodwill.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm not a propaholic. i'm a procrastinating propaholic. i gather stuff all year round for those props, and then oct. first start rushing to get it all done, swearing next year i will start sooner, and then carry over what didn't get done to the next oct. first. lol


----------



## mr.creepy (Jul 12, 2009)

yes i must admit it im a propaholic!!! a propaconisure!!i often find myself looking at wadds of paper and tape thinking of diferent ways of creating things with it!! my hands tremble when they are idle..lol i am in constant nead! too build things that go bump in the night...is there any hope left for a rech such as myself?.... it all started erly in my life you no the age too old too trick-or-treat there i stood with my empty bag no goodies this year that is when the idea sprang from my head lets scare the kiddies that come too my door!. after all i was the creepy kid on the block. i had a reputation!! so i sprang too work. thanks too my dad he worked construction, and would alwease bring home left over lumber from the jobs he did....the air was crisp that year 1976 i started hammering and cutting the neighbours would peek out there doors and windows wondering what i was up too! but i kept my project under wraps until halloween! muhaahhhahahhahahhaa i slowly dragged my new coffin out too the front yard and parked it on my steps..got my makeup on and then crawled inside waiting for my first victim. half the neighbours would"nt go too my house lol and thus i saved some candy for myself that year! year after year after that my reputation grew! and here we are today!!! sick and twisted and loving every minute of it!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, I have to confess to being a propaholic too, even if not working on one, always thinks aobut the next one, planning, planning, have a couple of 3ring binders full of inspiratioon, and I have the maaintence guy at owrk convinced I am totally nuts, , BUT in my defense he was trying to throw out perfectly good pvc pipe!! WTF?


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

My 11th hours comes everyday. I have been working on props since February. What is this waiting till October stuff. Come on!!!! Put your big girl panties on and get on the move.


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not a propoholic. I just like to make things and I like halloween. So what if my stuff looks like halloween related stuff. It's mine, all mine.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Only you can decide if you are a Propaholic, but here are 12 questions to help you decide. Please answer them _honestly_:

1) Have you ever decided to stop prop building for a week or so, but only lasted for a couple days?
2) Do you wish people would mind their own business about your prop building, stop telling you what you should be doing instead?
3) Have you ever switched from one prop to another hoping this would keep you from becoming a propaholic?
4) Have you ever worked on a prop as soon as you woke up in the past year?
5) Do you envy people who can work on props without getting into trouble?
6) Have you had problems connected with prop building during the past year?
7) Has your prop building caused trouble at home?
8) Do you ever try to build "extra" props because you do not think you have enough?
9) Do you tell yourself that you can stop prop building anytime you want to, even though you keep building props when you don't mean to?
10) Have you missed days of work or school because of prop building?
11) Do you have blacklights?
12) Have you ever felt that your life would be better if you could build more props?

Did you answer YES four or more times? If so, you are probably a Propaholic!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*Well, I Never!*

I have never slipped into *a big box store* on the way home to see if they have a dimmer switch, 3"x2'x8' pink stuff, 1"x6"x6' fence boards, chicken wire, OOPS paint, and joint compound.

I've never stopped by Value Village to see if they have any new Shogun Shiatsus on the shelf.

I've never bought a broken answering machine, just for the loop-tape.

I've never buried any clothing.

I've never stopped at the pallet-pile to get the pallet that is in the WORST possible shape.

I've never bought 12' of sisal rope.

I've never *Googled * victim, shiatsu, corpse, corpsing, cheap + skeleton, fake + blood, monster mud, burlap, relay, "color organ", nor "jack o'lantern" + templates--_at work_.

I've never searched Craigslist for free styrofoam, broken chainsaws, free pallets, free barrels, halloween, or used privacy fencing.

I've never driven more than 50 miles to pick up a truckload of free used styrofoam in my pickup.

I've never built any device intended to chill, (or make more dense,) artificial fog.

I've not purchased more fog machines than televisions.

I've never taken anything that was intended to be garbage and used it in maniacal ways.

I've never intentionally cut the arms and legs off a doll, then used an air stapler to re-attach them.

Wait, *yes I have!*


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

*Spewing my yogurt!! Thanks!*



IslandCryptKeeper said:


> I have never slipped into *a big box store* on the way home to see if they have a dimmer switch, 3"x2'x8' pink stuff, 1"x6"x6' fence boards, chicken wire, OOPS paint, and joint compound.
> 
> I've never stopped by Value Village to see if they have any new Shogun Shiatsus on the shelf.
> 
> ...



Oh, MY, GOD!! That was too funny!! I have to tell you that I am sitting here at lunchtime at my laptop. I was reading your Propaholic list while eating my strawberry yogurt. When I came to the "burying clothes" that line caused me to laugh so hard I sprayed half the yogurt across the screen!! And I kept gagging as I was dying from laughter from the entire list. I thought nobody else buried a bunch of clothes; it works very well. 

Now that I can read the screen again (wipe, wipe, wipe) I just had to thank you two for the two wonderful lists. You made my day/week/month!

Geeze, and now I'm getting teary-eyed to know more than one person on this planet is born with this mind-set.

-Doc


----------



## mr.creepy (Jul 12, 2009)

Skulkin said:


> Only you can decide if you are a Propaholic, but here are 12 questions to help you decide. Please answer them _honestly_:
> 
> 1) Have you ever decided to stop prop building for a week or so, but only lasted for a couple days?
> 2) Do you wish people would mind their own business about your prop building, stop telling you what you should be doing instead?
> ...


lololol thats a good one!!!


----------



## mr.creepy (Jul 12, 2009)

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> I have never slipped into *a big box store* on the way home to see if they have a dimmer switch, 3"x2'x8' pink stuff, 1"x6"x6' fence boards, chicken wire, OOPS paint, and joint compound.
> 
> I've never stopped by Value Village to see if they have any new Shogun Shiatsus on the shelf.
> 
> ...


hhahhahahhahahhahha wow!!!!...................... sounds like me!!! i save every thing..


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks, Doc and mr. creepy. I, too, am a Propaholic. And I could add to your list, why, just today, I took a fountain from my next door neighbor's trash. I already have one fountain, but it just wasn't enough. I've got to get back to work on the interior of my Hearse, maybe I'll add more later.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Skulkin said:


> Thanks, Doc and mr. creepy. I, too, am a Propaholic. And I could add to your list, why, just today, I took a fountain from my next door neighbor's trash. I already have one fountain, but it just wasn't enough. I've got to get back to work on the interior of my Hearse, maybe I'll add more later.


Hi Skulkin.

I am so envious...you grabbed a great goodie!! Lucky you!

I did a fountain, that I made out of a plastic inverted garbage can lid. I just have to work on keeping the blood nice and dark.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1029&pictureid=12906

Thanks for sharing the true Propaholic spirit. I can soooooo relate.

BTW, my wife wants me to build a hearse next year as I have wayyyyy to much stuff to finish as it is tis year!!! Please Email me some pics of yours as I am adding to my Wanna-do/Gotta-do list and looking for ideas.

-Doc


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dr terror, that is an awesome fountain


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi, My name is Elza, and this is my first Propaholic Meeting. I feel it's time I address this addiction of mine and get things out in the open. I have tried to deal with this obsession on my own and have come to realize that I need this support group and that I am not alone.

My addiction started at an early age, but did not become a full blown obsession until I threw my first Halloween party. I have to admit that my craving for all things Halloween drove me to the point of using a poor innocent fellow and his house to throw my Party. (He had a great place, and I know that's no excuse for being a user, but I just couldn't resist.) You see he liked me in spite of it all. Little did he know, he was my first enabler. 

I'm not proud of using him that way....But it was a BLAST...oh the chance to cover the walls in black plastic and hang black lights and all assorted accoutraments of the season. I find that I go often to my quiet place and dig my pictures out of hiding and gaze at them for hours.

Sigh! I am so glad I have found you all. I need this group greatly.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ELZA, THAT IS A RIOT. LMAOROTFL. hahahaha


----------



## dalgar (Sep 25, 2008)

I started off about 17 years ago when I got married. I took the few things my wife already had and added some stuff I found. Used dry ice for fogging. It was a hit. I was asked several times if I worked at the studios or for Disney…. I was hooked.

It’s only been the last 3 years that I have been able to really do things since I have more time now that I am not working weekends and major overtime.

So, with that said, I AM A PROPAHOLIC. We can’t look at anything anymore with out seeing a Halloween prop. LOL. And sadly now, every year has got to bigger and better than the last. It’s getting harder to achieve this since I started. I am now looking at how to do animatronic props. 

Scaring… My philosophy is that if they are out and about on Halloween, they are fair game. For the most part.
Now as I have said I don’t have any animatronics except for the butler and bride I bought. No one is jumping out at people.
I have one actor who likes to be in a grim reaper costume and walks around the graveyard. That’s all he does.
We have some one stationed on the porch for the brave souls that walk the path and some one on the sidewalk for those too scared to walk up the path. Everyone gets candy.

I find it interesting to note here that I have seen 15 and 18 year olds too scared to walk the path, but a 3 year old will be in awe and walk right up and say twick or tweet…. 
Last year I watched as 3 teenage girls stood there for 20 mins debating on whether or not to walk up.. Finally one of them did. My grim reaper had just been standing in the graveyard the whole time not moving. She got about half way up and he simple walked 4 feet. She screamed and exclaimed “OMG!! I JUST PEED!!!” The reaper and I could stop laughing. My wife of course took her inside to get cleaned up, but that was hilarious!

Anyway that’s my take. This year is going to be so much more fun…. MUWAHAHAHAHAhahahahahaha


----------



## KY_haunter (Jun 24, 2009)

I fear I am not doing so well. You see, today, where I work, we were having a Christmas in July party. I told my manager I was going to make a few more 'decorations" so I slunk off to a corner and whipped out the hot glue gun.

I'm afraid I went downhill from there. About 15 seconds in I stopped, ran to the out building, grabbed a skull, and started to make a foil and hot glue skull mold. As I started on my second skull I heard footsteps. While thinking those footsteps sounded eerie and would be great in a haunt, my manager comes around the corner. Busted. 

Yes I have to admit, I am a propaholoic. . . . . and darn proud of it! Even when it gets me into trouble.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Good afternoon everyone.
My name is Baron Samedi and I'm a propaholic.
It's been a while since I last attended a meeting, and my last work on a prop was at 9 o'clock this morning.

My dilemma is this: Due to financial constraints this year, I have today negotiated the hire of some of my props to a local social club for their "Thriller" themed float for the upcoming town carnival...obviously the proceeds will go to new prop projects and haunt funding.

Does this constitute "prop"stitution...??

Please help, I feel so dirty and ashamed...


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Baron Samedi said:


> Does this constitute "prop"stitution...??
> 
> Please help, I feel so dirty and ashamed...


Baron, LOL LOL LOL..."prop"stitution....LOL LOL OMG LOL!


Alright everyone ---Fess-up!


----------



## mr.creepy (Jul 12, 2009)

Baron Samedi said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> My name is Baron Samedi and I'm a propaholic.
> It's been a while since I last attended a meeting, and my last work on a prop was at 9 o'clock this morning.
> 
> ...


 lol there might be help for you after all baron!! gather around baron neads are suport!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

"Prop" stitution. Now thats funny. Nice one Baron.


----------



## HouHaunter (Jun 9, 2005)

I AM NOT A PROPAHOLIC!!!

(my wife knows my login and password)


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

You guys are too funny!


----------



## MonsterBoss (Jul 27, 2009)

I too, am a propoholic! My entire garage (as well as one upstairs bedroom) is dedicated to making small children cry on Halloween  It is so wonderful to find a collection of like minded folks. hehehehehehehehehehehe...............


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

dalgar said:


> I started off about 17 years ago when I got married. I took the few things my wife already had and added some stuff I found. Used dry ice for fogging. It was a hit. I was asked several times if I worked at the studios or for Disney…. I was hooked.
> 
> It’s only been the last 3 years that I have been able to really do things since I have more time now that I am not working weekends and major overtime.
> 
> ...



Ahhh, yes, the ever-elusive WMP (wet-my-pants). Nice job, bro'!!

-Doc


----------



## aisling (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree with Spookilicious mama...
I'm definitely a propaholic wanna-be


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm sitting here at work, and unable to stop thinking about getting home so I can work on this big piece of foamcore in my garage... I am imagining the sanding, the painting, the clinking of the spraycan as I shake it up...the texture... I really think I need help.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, I am. I don't have alot of storage space left, so I have to be careful...


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh dear, I fear I'm showing the early symptoms of this dreaded propaholism. At this point it is obsession over large costume elements like masks and other accoutrements that upon retirement from the costume scene will (and have) become props. I have notebooks worth of prop designs and ideas. I peruse "gateway" forum threads on prop making and yearn for the time when I'm not in a dorm or apartment and can settle somewhere and build, build, build. OH GAWD, somebody help me!! How do I stop myself from developing full-out prop addiction?! Somebody tell me before it is too late!

Ahem...sorry for that little outburst. Really, I think I can best relate to Spookilicious mama - at this point I'm more like a wannabe propaholic, and I can't help but drool over all the spectacular creations of fellow Halloween obsessees. I would definitely say I'm a Halloween enthusiast (since you can be one and not the other). 

I can certainly relate to your story. I think what started my love of scaring (I'm not even going to get into what first got me into Halloween; I think I attempted an explanation on another thread a number of months ago) was first being scared at haunt events. My first taste of it was when I wore a werewolf costume with an awesome mask complete with an movable lower jaw. The San Diego Wild Animal Park had a Halloween event at night many years ago that allowed guest costumes, and on their haunted trail I decided to occupy an empty dark little corner where I jumped out with a snarl at fellow guests. For a little girl in a werewolf costume, I recall doing pretty darn well , and from then I was hooked.


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm a propaholic. I am cleaning up 2009 so I can start on 2010 without the wife getting mead (she will be mad anyways, but hey I cleaned up 2009, that mess is finished babe!)


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

...in fact i have been dreaming I'm a pumpkin in a paper mache patch the last few nights. Nestled in warm earth and soft papery vines, mmm snuggle up pumpkins!!


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

devils chariot said:


> ...in fact i have been dreaming I'm a pumpkin in a paper mache patch the last few nights. Nestled in warm earth and soft papery vines, mmm snuggle up pumpkins!!


Too funny!


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

*Sharing*



Zombie Machairodont said:


> Oh dear, I fear I'm showing the early symptoms of this dreaded propaholism. At this point it is obsession over large costume elements like masks and other accoutrements that upon retirement from the costume scene will (and have) become props. I have notebooks worth of prop designs and ideas. I peruse "gateway" forum threads on prop making and yearn for the time when I'm not in a dorm or apartment and can settle somewhere and build, build, build. OH GAWD, somebody help me!! How do I stop myself from developing full-out prop addiction?! Somebody tell me before it is too late!
> 
> Ahem...sorry for that little outburst. Really, I think I can best relate to Spookilicious mama - at this point I'm more like a wannabe propaholic, and I can't help but drool over all the spectacular creations of fellow Halloween obsessees. I would definitely say I'm a Halloween enthusiast (since you can be one and not the other).
> 
> I can certainly relate to your story. I think what started my love of scaring (I'm not even going to get into what first got me into Halloween; I think I attempted an explanation on another thread a number of months ago) was first being scared at haunt events. My first taste of it was when I wore a werewolf costume with an awesome mask complete with an movable lower jaw. The San Diego Wild Animal Park had a Halloween event at night many years ago that allowed guest costumes, and on their haunted trail I decided to occupy an empty dark little corner where I jumped out with a snarl at fellow guests. For a little girl in a werewolf costume, I recall doing pretty darn well , and from then I was hooked.


Thanks for sharing. I bet that werewolf mask was awesome! Have a great weekend!!

-Doc


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

The room was silent as the next person in the circle took her turn. " _. . . . . Hallow -- My name is HSB -- and I'm a Propoholic. . ." I come form a Propoholic Family. They live in HForum Town and they are pushers of all things Halloween. I know I should be stronger and resist - but whenever I am in the same room with them - I break down. I can't sleep. I don't eat anything but popcorn balls, ghost peeps and snicker bars. I can't concentrate on anything but props for 2010. Thanks for listening. . . BOO!" _ 

She lowered her gaze in what everyone thought was embarrassment. Then everyone in the room noticed a wild look in her eyes! She was posting on Halloween Forum from her Blackberry!

The group moderator stepped in and addressed the room. "See -- this is what happens when you get hooked on Halloween Forum. She is just too far gone. . ."


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello everyone. My name is Daniel and I am a wannabe propohollic... I say wannabe because I haven't learned too much about prop making yet (made my first ever prop, a FCG this year!) and since I am in an apartment I really don't have too much room to do it in.

...even when I'm at work I will see something and think about how great that would look, or what would be really cool to do to something.... and I don't mention it anymore because my coworkers got tired of hearing me talk about Halloween in August. I even put tools on my Christmas list so that I could use them to make more props... all the while telling my family that they're for, "projects for around the apartment" 

I am glad to be here...before I was here, I was a sad/unusual person who thought about Halloween only in the month of October... decorating for Halloween was limited to a week or two, with only store bought items... and never, ever, ever was Halloween mentioned after Oct 31st. It was a sad time in my life, but thanks to the people here I am now able to live a proper/normal life where Halloween is every day....thank you Halloweenforum...thank you.

...and if anybody has some great ideas for me to add to my binder I'm starting feel free to send me a PM with a link to the howtos.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I too am a propaholic, , I have gone dumpster diving at work, taken home many scrap items that have been made into props, my biggest dream is to have a work shop to do this prop building better, everything I see I try to figure out how it can be turned in to or made part of a prop. But I don't want help, you can't make me stop!!


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

*Monster List*



ChangedReality said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Daniel and I am a wannabe propohollic... I say wannabe because I haven't learned too much about prop making yet (made my first ever prop, a FCG this year!) and since I am in an apartment I really don't have too much room to do it in.
> 
> ...even when I'm at work I will see something and think about how great that would look, or what would be really cool to do to something.... and I don't mention it anymore because my coworkers got tired of hearing me talk about Halloween in August. I even put tools on my Christmas list so that I could use them to make more props... all the while telling my family that they're for, "projects for around the apartment"
> 
> ...



Hi Changed!! It looks like you are fitting right in with the rest of us "unusual" folks...congrats.

A good source of ideas I have used and review annually is the Monster List. It's amazing to see all the stuff to make.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

bethene said:


> I too am a propaholic, , I have gone dumpster diving at work, taken home many scrap items that have been made into props, my biggest dream is to have a work shop to do this prop building better, everything I see I try to figure out how it can be turned in to or made part of a prop. But I don't want help, you can't make me stop!!


There, there now (patting your back)...sometimes, we don't need to be cured. Some of us are quite happy with our continuous thoughts of "propping" and there is nothing wrong with that. The best thing to remember at this time of year is that this inconvenient Christmas thing will soon be gone and out of the way. Then, we can hack the after-Xmas close out goodies and turn them into great Halloween props!! YES!!


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

In addition to my earlier post... is it bad that I went out and bought both a 3 hole punch so I could add things to my halloween project binder....and then a new printer because I didn't like the photo quality of the stuff I printed out for my binder? ......


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

I totally aggree with that. I miss Halloween more every day.


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

I listen to Hauntcast to cheer me up or Rotting Flesh Radio...


----------



## ryanlamprecht (Oct 8, 2009)

*Oh ya*

I get very little time to actually work on props, since I have a 1 year old and my wife and I have different work schedules. But, I do seem to breath, eat, and sleep, Halloween props. Heck it's two days until Christmas and I'm on here writing to you fine people.


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

lol im a propaholic, i start building new props right after halloween. every day i try to think what to build. all my friends think im crazy so i am a propaholic and im proud


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Propoholic here, and very proud to say so. I spend way too much money and way too much time on prop building but i love it soooo much.There is not a day that goes by that i dont think about halloween or something new to build or buy for it.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

kprimm said:


> Propoholic here, and very proud to say so. I spend way too much money and way too much time on prop building but i love it soooo much.There is not a day that goes by that i dont think about halloween or something new to build or buy for it.


Man, we are like soul mates! I KNOW the feeling. Hope you have a great 2010. I started on my new props on 11/01/09.

Bill


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Been there, done that, now doing...?*

I have these different ideas popping into my head most all of the time, awake or asleep.(There is a slight difference)
I looked and thought about whether or not I should build my last project because I knew it would suck up alot of my time and I already open my haunted house for tours every night of the entire year anyway, and this schedule does leave my energy levels somewhat depleated often times.
Well I took a deep breath and went for it! Bought the antique two-man chainsaw(it has a set of it's own handlebars) for $65.oo from the antique mall, spent alot of time de-greasing it, then painting it.
Then the fun began designing a bracket to secure this monstrosity to the front frame of the giant, adult-sized trycikle ("Die-Sickle) I was going to make.
The defiant twins, "Aukward" and "Heavy" had to be compensated and overcome. I did this by making the tryke itself very substantial. Automobile tires and wheels, heavy, smoothly bent 2-1/2 inch steel pipe frame,(that used to hold a city street light) all painted red and white just like a new 1955 kid's toy. (Silver paint on the long blade)
Many were very impressed who saw it this October and expressed a desire to own such a creature of nearly automotive halloween erotica.
My previous construction is 98% done awaiting spring.
I might call it "Global Warming"
It's a set of tank tracks propelling a steel upright coffin, it has a V-12 engine mounted right behind the coffin.
It's all made out of scrap steel, sanded, primered and painted flat white (more "Dream-like..I didn't say "Good dream" did I?)
Pictures of some of my other creations can be observed at the website: hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## izzio (Aug 11, 2009)

Let me explain my propoholic "story"... I used to be one of those kids that had horrible nightmares from the least scary things. Scooby-Doo was brutally horrifying when I was 8. So when I was 9, my friend and I tried to brave a near by haunted house. Now, don't get me wrong, this was a VERY professional haunted house done at a rented area in a museum. People who have been through the scariest haunts scream like a little girl in this. (It's called Maximum Terror... here's a link... Maximum Terror 2007) So, of course I gt there, and wanted to go home. But I need more of that atmosphpere. So what did I do? I went on the website and e-mailed the people, because I thought I would be able to be an actor there. They let me. After that I became addicted to Halloween. Every year I would volunteer and be an actor there (I actually had some really fantastic interactive parts) IT WAS MY LIFE... so just last year, they announced they wouldnt be doing the haunt for just that year. And now they couldnt do it this year. So this gave me the idea last year to put on my own show. I was 12, so I didn't have much faith in myself, but what a turn out it was. I really do have a great idea of what creepy and uncomfortable is. I didn't really make any props that year, but I bought some at Spirit. Spirit is ok for props, but most of them suck, so I said "Why don't I make my own?" So I went online and found out that people really do that and spend tons of money doing it. (shocker) And here I am now as a crazy 13 year old. Yes, saying I'm only 13 may be a turn off to some people, but you'd really be suprised. I'll post some pictures of what I made this year. 

So now you're thinking... How can a 13 year old make something GOOD? Well, let me tell you, I have an idea for creepy. You see, last year I thought it was scary to put dead bodies everywhere and splatter blood on the ground. No. It's not scary. At all. This year I'm doing a toy store theme (I have a thread on it in General Halloween) Basically, my ideology is to make an enviroment that makes people feel theyre uncomfortable. Not scared--- just really creeped out. My style is to make things look very old and gothic, so people are in awe at what they're looking at. I don't like making a big, elaborate backstory- I just like throwing people into a totally unknown world that is this way it is for no particular reason. I also use music from Midnight Syndicate to help the atmosphere. 

Anyways thats my (amazing) story lol. If you doubt my ability since I'm 13, just check by in a couple months and you'll see some really great stuff.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Here is a big secret*

If you want to scare people with a prop it sure doesn't have to cost much money, IF you want to invest your time and energy into using the prop as a part of something bigger, like a total misdirection scare , distracting them with something else, or spend the effort making them anticipate the worst, then you can scare them with anything, a plastic garbage bag, a cardboard cut out, your own unmasked, no made-up face, the twitch of one eyebrow!
We really have no idea of what exactly scares any one person but if we can get them thinking that "Anything" is possible, then their mind drags out it's own phobias and begin to worry that those items may be waiting there.
One afternoon a group of 30 to 50 yr. old adults were laughing and pointing at my house.
"Do you have Tupperware in that house?" A man asked laughing .
"Yes I do," I said truthfully. "It was once playing a part in a murder/mystery here, it had seriously pinched a man in a motel room."
The laugher stopped laughing.
That night all but one of them returned for the house tour. "Mr. Tupper" chickened out, which nobody else could understand since they all said he was the office wise guy, "Class Clown" always joking and being nutty.
You never know what someone else is really afraid of..until.....
Of course if you really WANT to spend alot of money on props I have a Tupperware bowl for $5,000.25!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Im what you would call a wanna be. Come August we are in full swing.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi everyone... um erm my name is Joe and I am a propaholic now for less than 7 months. I fear that I am have now where else to turn than to the basement full of tools. I can't even stay clean when I go to sleep, I have styrofoam scraps under my bed. On Christmas Day I sit locked in the garage on my laptop looking for ideas, for yet another prop. I have ran out of money and started using old and rusty nails just for a fix. I have to make my own masks now because I don't get the same rush from latex like I used to. I even have thoughts of Co-Running a haunted house for a charity, its gotten bad.... real bad. I need help


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Rusty Nails& Wanna bees*

Rusty nails, as in "Spikes" can be bent, curled around then glued to your back, left sticking out from bloody holes in your shirt. I then used the spikes to hang my runner's number on along with the words:"Mount Carroll Maschist Runner's Club".
One sour-grapes woman didn't think this was funny. I was a runner, I went running that day with the pack. "OOOOWWWW!"

Wanna bees! If you wanna be badly enough, someday you will "BE"!
Time and concentrated effort rewards us ahead of almost any thing else.
Look at the bios of famous "Overnight Sensations" in entertainment fields, almost all of them have been putting in long hours, practising their skill long before some newspaper person declared them an "overnighter". (But who believes everything you read?
Stick with it. Apply all energy and smarts in that direction.
This might not work picking Lotto numbers.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

GYM!!!
Where ya been?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"Where I Been?"*

"Dover?" No.
I just had a very hectic year of nealy constant required repair work and maintainence.
I probably spent at least two solid weeks just trimming tree limbs and cutting down trees all on my property.
I have about three hours of grass mowing to do once that begins to sprout.
Lately it has been clearing snow, alot of snow.
I inherited a garage two years ago that still needs alot of work.
I also spent the time along the way to build some new stuff. The trike is done and shown on this forum on my blog site , or is that the private messages?
I have two large outdoor displays very close to done when winter hit, I spent alot of time on them this last year too. The one display will make use of a large Werewolf head my neighbor gave me when he moved away, it's about the size of a Grizzly bear head! I painted, mounted it and haired it, installed it's teeth, once again, all very time consuming.
I built internal supports for several heads and masks from sheet metal, finishing the contact points with aerosal can foam.
Last winter & spring I was working on my mini-hearse. I finished its all steel welded and bolted frame and suspension, all heavy-duty enough to support my weight if I ride on the roof for parades.
For now it's displayed upstairs with a sign on it saying "waiting for bailout money" as the roof frame hangs suspended over the body as it is suspeneded over the frame, just like a car factory, sort of..
Of course I am open for tours of my house every night , all year long at 7pm to 12 midnight and many Sat. & Sun. afternoons too.
During the extreme cold and snow I can sit here on the keys or at night when I'm waiting for possible customers. I had six people tonight, Dec.27th!


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> "Dover?" No.
> I just had a very hectic year of nealy constant required repair work and maintainence.
> I probably spent at least two solid weeks just trimming tree limbs and cutting down trees all on my property.
> I have about three hours of grass mowing to do once that begins to sprout.
> ...


Love to see pics of the herse-in-progress!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*My Mini-Hearse Body*

The sheet metal major body part is a kid's riding toy from 1950--? Originally it was decked out as a Fire Truck, even though it is basically a Cadillac convertible(1953?) 
My question is I know how old this is because it is identicle to mine I still have and I got as a little kid when I was 3 or 4 (I'm 60 now --1949 +4 = 1953?) Yet, the stamping of the body has it with dual headlights?
Most cars did not have dual headlights until 1958.
Was there a toy company spy operating in Detroit's design studios?
Pretty brazen to put the future's look on a mere toy.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

izzio said:


> Let me explain my propoholic "story"... I used to be one of those kids that had horrible nightmares from the least scary things. Scooby-Doo was brutally horrifying when I was 8. So when I was 9, my friend and I tried to brave a near by haunted house. Now, don't get me wrong, this was a VERY professional haunted house done at a rented area in a museum. People who have been through the scariest haunts scream like a little girl in this. (It's called Maximum Terror... here's a link... Maximum Terror 2007) So, of course I gt there, and wanted to go home. But I need more of that atmosphpere. So what did I do? I went on the website and e-mailed the people, because I thought I would be able to be an actor there. They let me. After that I became addicted to Halloween. Every year I would volunteer and be an actor there (I actually had some really fantastic interactive parts) IT WAS MY LIFE... so just last year, they announced they wouldnt be doing the haunt for just that year. And now they couldnt do it this year. So this gave me the idea last year to put on my own show. I was 12, so I didn't have much faith in myself, but what a turn out it was. I really do have a great idea of what creepy and uncomfortable is. I didn't really make any props that year, but I bought some at Spirit. Spirit is ok for props, but most of them suck, so I said "Why don't I make my own?" So I went online and found out that people really do that and spend tons of money doing it. (shocker) And here I am now as a crazy 13 year old. Yes, saying I'm only 13 may be a turn off to some people, but you'd really be suprised. I'll post some pictures of what I made this year.
> 
> So now you're thinking... How can a 13 year old make something GOOD? Well, let me tell you, I have an idea for creepy. You see, last year I thought it was scary to put dead bodies everywhere and splatter blood on the ground. No. It's not scary. At all. This year I'm doing a toy store theme (I have a thread on it in General Halloween) Basically, my ideology is to make an enviroment that makes people feel theyre uncomfortable. Not scared--- just really creeped out. My style is to make things look very old and gothic, so people are in awe at what they're looking at. I don't like making a big, elaborate backstory- I just like throwing people into a totally unknown world that is this way it is for no particular reason. I also use music from Midnight Syndicate to help the atmosphere.
> 
> Anyways thats my (amazing) story lol. If you doubt my ability since I'm 13, just check by in a couple months and you'll see some really great stuff.


GREAT story; thanks for sharing. Props are sooooo fun for me because it lets the ideas in my head materialize. Creepy curiosities make great props! I'm sure you've seen my props in my albums...always something to make and create. This Forum is fantastic for sharing concepts and zeal.

I wish you the best for a rockin' 2120 home haunt.


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Propaholic... What do you mean??? Just because it is 300 day until Halloween. The temperature outside is -3 degrees. I'm out in the unheated garage shivering as I work on a prop.

I might have a problem.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

bamtunebam said:


> Propaholic... What do you mean??? Just because it is 300 day until Halloween. The temperature outside is -3 degrees. I'm out in the unheated garage shivering as I work on a prop.
> 
> I might have a problem.


I'm sending you a high-five on that! 

Is an impulse really in impulse if really like the sensation it brings?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"Those Ideas!"*

That come into my brain about the time I'm pulling out of a night's sleep have usually turned out to be good ideas, if also very labor-intensive!!!
"Put a crashed airplane on the roof of the house,Jim."
The voice in my head whispered one morning.
I discovered airplane parts are out of my league expense-wise.
"How about a "Buck Rogers" spaceship instead!? Neat! I said to my other voice, good idea, who wants something as common as a mere airplane?
I went to the local junk yard, bought what was left of a 1950 Hudson (car) I could see quite a resemblance to Buck's ship in it's smooth yet slightly bulbous lines.
First I built a cupola on the 11 by 9 ft space in the middle of the roof,(there could have already once been a cupola there?) Then put the 1950 Hudson on top, added a tail, a wing with landing gear hanging down.
When asked how I got ot up there , I say somewhat distractingly, "I ruined the clutch driving it up there!" (Of course just the car's sheet meatal made the journey, frame, engine and heavy stuff stayed ground-bound.)
I spent the next few years pushing sealers and silicone into the window seams but could never eliminate all the leaks when the rain came. The original felt brush-like pieces were shot)
I covered the body with an olive drab canvas tarp after I painted "Top Secret Project BlueBook" on it.
When customers would show up and complain about me raising the admission a dollar I would explain I had to because I raised the house(cupola+UFO-Hudson)
 When they would be looking at the Hudson , still undecided about forkng over that extra dollar, I would secretly push the remote in my pocket and turn on the Hudson's landing lights as 6 foot of real flame shot out the back of the body.
"U, OK." was to be heard as the wallet came out with George Washington smiling him added to my collection of smiling"Georges".
I didn't allow my wacky dream-whisper to die, I just had to scale it back a notch or two...and it is still pretty wacky-impressive to most who know it.
it's at: hauntedravensgrin.com


----------

